# Легендарный "Hohner Verdi II"



## Alexei (19 Апр 2021)

Похоже, что аккордеон "Hohner Verdi II" производили в 20-40-х годах прошлого века.
Кто-то знаком с историей этого инструмента и особенностями конструкции?
Почему эту модель больше не выпускают?
Конечно, есть современные аккордеоны такого же диапазона c клавиатурой лучшего качества, но "Hohner Verdi II" до сих пор пользуется популярностью у ведущих исполнителей в стиле Muzică Lăutărească:





 - Vitalie Vataman - Șchioapa + Brâul de la Bogați de Vasile Pandelescu




 - Paul Stânga live cu hohnerul




 - Zdob si Zdub feat. Lidia Isac- La Cârciuma (orchestra fraților Advahov)




 - Advahov feat Alex Calancea Band si GUZ Hangul

Этот инструмент можно увидеть на обложке пластинок Vasile Pandelescu и Marcel Budală:




 - Marcel Budala - solo acordeon (video)


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Апр 2021)

Alexei написал(а):


> Кто-то знаком с историей этого инструмента и особенностями конструкции?
> Почему эту модель больше не выпускают?


Особенность- простота и довольно небольшой вес, потому что там внутри ничего нет навороченного. До сих пор можно исполнять простейшие наигрыши и скакать по сцене. До инструментов 1970-1980-хх далеко, но для румынских народных частушек- вполне.
История- грустная. До вонючего Адольфа Гитлера эти Хонеры выпускались широко, но качественно. В конце 1930-хх стало ясно, что сумасшедший придурок, этот фюрер недоношенный, начинает воевать со всеми и везде. Для поднятия боевого духа сраного нацистского войска производство увеличили в несколько раз, качество упало. Простая фронтовая гармошка с аккордеонной правой, чтоб пьяная фашистская скотина Ганс смог изобразить "Лили Марлен", не более того. На фюрерских Хонерах были
рунические орнаменты, которые большинство игрунов благоразумно содрали во избежание обвинений в рекламе фашизма.
Почему не выпускают? Потому что подлый Третий рейх благополучно уничтожен доблестной Красной Армией. 
Ничего там нет выдающегося. Лёгкая гармошка переменного качества, к тому же все экземпляры прошли много ремонтов. Не советую.
П.С. Негодяи румыны воевали на стороне мерзавца Гитлера. Возможно, у них осталось много этих гармошек. А нынче при их нищем состоянии можно играть хоть на липовой коре... .


----------



## Alexei (20 Апр 2021)

Kuzalogly, интересный рассказ получился -- прямо к 132-летию Адольфа Гитлера.
Сами придумали? Или есть документальные подтверждения подробностям?

Нищета понятие относительное. Интересно сравнить теперешнее "нищее состояние" румын с другими странами в терминах ВВП в расчёте на душу населения в американских долларах:


> United Nations (2019)
> ...
> 59 Romania 12,914
> ...
> ...


Источник: List of countries by GDP (nominal) per capita - Wikipedia


----------



## ugly (20 Апр 2021)

Верди 2 - судя по всему, это не какая-то конкретная модель. Под этим названием выпускались разные по дизайну аккордеоны, в разные годы. Есть и почти современная модель, годов 90х прошлого века.
Все они 3/4, 80 кнопок в левой руке. В правой 2 или 3 голоса, в зависимости от годов выпуска. Ранние скорее всего двухголосые, без регистров, с разливом. Для эстрады или для народной музыки вполне достаточны.


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Апр 2021)

Alexei написал(а):


> Или есть документальные подтверждения


Подтверждения- чего именно?
1. Годы производства- ясны.
2. Кости румынских дивизий сгнили под Сталинградом.
2а. Вонючие немецкие фашисты и мерзкие румыны разгромлены Красной Армией.
3. Вот это в Вашем ролике- свастика, если не в курсе.
Какие ещё подтверждения надо?


----------

